# Best looking geo to buy?



## scubasteveRFC (May 28, 2010)

Whats the best looking geophagus for me to buy? Ideas and any pics of them appreciated


----------



## Fevz (Nov 18, 2009)

All of them


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I am partial to altifrons myself, but the are all gorgeous.


----------



## Fevz (Nov 18, 2009)

They are gorgeous SA cichlids. If you haven't had them before i would advise you to get your hands on red head tapajos. They are a bit easier to handle and are peacefull cichlids


----------



## DDRE00 (Feb 5, 2010)

My favorites are Guianacara Geayi, Satanoperca Leucosticta, Geophagus Pellegrini were only the last are a real geo though..

My own 4cm fry:









Google:









Google:


----------



## scubasteveRFC (May 28, 2010)

I dont really need them to be peacfull, I basicly want the biggest and most colourfull


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Wow! i wish you could send me some of those geayi!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I've only kept G. araguaia. They're pretty good looking.


----------



## Fevz (Nov 18, 2009)

Maybe geophagus Altifrons Tocantins? They are on my wish list. And they are quite big and colorfull










Remember. This is river Tocantins geo!


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Geophagus altifrons, Geophagus abalios, and Geophagus dicrozoster are three species commonly sold in lfs (and even Petsmart) as Geophagus surinamensis. All three get large but the first two have the most color.

I have kept all three (and many more), including Geophagus altifrons "Tocantins" and have to agree that it was my favorite.

Andy


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Best looking is deffinately a subjective term to each person. But I'd vote _G. winemilleri_ for true geo's, _S. daemon_ for the _Satanoperca_ genus, and _"G." crassilabris_ for the fake, or orphaned, geo's.


----------

